# Multiple trainers



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anyone take their spouses, etc. to class? Chi Chi goes with me, hubby and my mom (who has Alzheimer's but LOVES watching the puppies work). Hubby and I both participate in class, but 95% of the work at home is done with me. I am thinking of letting Hubby work with her in class (I would just watch) and I continue at home. She is doing well, I'm just wondering if she would be even better with in-class consistency. Thoughts or suggestions appreciated as always.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it's best when training is shared if possible both in class and at home. No different than raising kids.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For our competition work, I am the one who does classes and lessons, because I am the one who trains and trials. It is important for the dog(s) and me to have a close understanding of each other's body language, foot work, etc.

For puppy classes, I've done them by myself, just because daytime classes fit better with my schedule, and Dave is at work then. But Dave is doing a class with Pixel right now, and I go to watch them and listen to the instructor, so I can reinforce during the week what the two of them are working on. It also means that I can help Dave with any misunderstandings he has. (like he has had a hard time learning the timing for using the clicker, and the class includes a lot of shaping)

So, I guess it depends on what you are working on, and what your goals are. For household obedience type stuff, I think it's ideal for several family members to be involved. For advanced competition work, probably not.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> it's best when training is shared if possible both in class and at home. No different than raising kids.


Yes, I like having Cortez involved so that we are both using the same language with her.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> For our competition work, I am the one who does classes and lessons, because I am the one who trains and trials. It is important for the dog(s) and me to have a close understanding of each other's body language, foot work, etc.
> 
> For puppy classes, I've done them by myself, just because daytime classes fit better with my schedule, and Dave is at work then. But Dave is doing a class with Pixel right now, and I go to watch them and listen to the instructor, so I can reinforce during the week what the two of them are working on. It also means that I can help Dave with any misunderstandings he has. (like he has had a hard time learning the timing for using the clicker, and the class includes a lot of shaping)
> 
> So, I guess it depends on what you are working on, and what your goals are. For household obedience type stuff, I think it's ideal for several family members to be involved. For advanced competition work, probably not.


Right now we are doing Star Puppy and Good Citizen. Long term goals are rally and obedience. I'd love to do some agility when she gets older but DARN that looks like a lot of running!!:surprise:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Yes, I like having Cortez involved so that we are both using the same language with her.


yeah it does not do much good if all family members can't get their dogs to learn basic commands and good manners. Quite often one member will make the dog lose it's good training and forget all the treining that was put in. Trainers always recommend all the family get involved in basic training when possible. It does not do much good if your dog only listens to one person . Every important command that I have trained Molly for, can be duplicated by Gwen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Right now we are doing Star Puppy and Good Citizen. Long term goals are rally and obedience. I'd love to do some agility when she gets older but DARN that looks like a lot of running!!:surprise:


 Really good trainers can handle their dogs at a distance, without having to do TOO much running!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah it does not do much good if all family members can't get their dogs to learn basic commands and good manners. Quite often one member will make the dog lose it's good training and forget all the treining that was put in. Trainers always recommend all the family get involved in basic training when possible. It does not do much good if your dog only listens to one person . Every important command that I have trained Molly for, can be duplicated by Gwen.


Yeah... Like discouraging barking when we come home  can you talk to (my) Dave... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> Really good trainers can handle their dogs at a distance, without having to do TOO much running!


I have a tunnel in my Amazon cart. We'll see how THAT goes LOL


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Really good trainers can handle their dogs at a distance, without having to do TOO much running!


I can attest to this. We have a local guy who stands in the middle of the course and handles his Border Collie almost completely verbally (he never moved more than 5 feet in any direction). It's incredibly impressive. Out of everything I've tried out, I've had to most fun with agility. Definitely recommend at least getting your toes wet once ChiChi is old enough


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

KarMar said:


> I can attest to this. We have a local guy who stands in the middle of the course and handles his Border Collie almost completely verbally (he never moved more than 5 feet in any direction). It's incredibly impressive. Out of everything I've tried out, I've had to most fun with agility. Definitely recommend at least getting your toes wet once ChiChi is old enough


It does seem like a fun sport. I can sit and watch agility competitions on YouTube for hours.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I can attest to this. We have a local guy who stands in the middle of the course and handles his Border Collie almost completely verbally (he never moved more than 5 feet in any direction). It's incredibly impressive. Out of everything I've tried out, I've had to most fun with agility. Definitely recommend at least getting your toes wet once ChiChi is old enough


Of course, in fairness, BC's are a breed specifically bred to work away from their handlers. The biggest agility arena is a fraction of the distance they work on sheep. That's part of what makes the herding breeds such terrific agility dogs. But Havanese can learn to work further away then most people give them credit for!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> It does seem like a fun sport. I can sit and watch agility competitions on YouTube for hours.


It's definitely more fun to watch than obedience and rally. But I absolutely adore the precision and teamwork between myself and my dog required for competition obedience. And a good rally run is like a dance!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> It's definitely more fun to watch than obedience and rally. But I absolutely adore the precision and teamwork between myself and my dog required for competition obedience. And a good rally run is like a dance!


I've watched rally videos of you and Kodi. The way he looks at you makes MY heart dance.:smile2:


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

We both went with Rocky to puppy school and it was fine. We shared some of the training techniques. A number of other people came as couples also. Puppy school was as much for the parents as it was for the puppies.


----------

